# Würde mich freuen von Dir zu hören



## joyisima85

Wollt mal wieder unseren Kontakt ein bißchen anregen... 
Würde mich freuen von Dir zu hören (lesen).. und nicht nur kurze SMS lesen zu müssen.. 
Viele Grüße 

He intentado traducir todo lo posible pero hay algunas palabras que no entiendo...
como anregen, y no estoy seguro pero la segunda frase quiere decir "me gustaria poder oirte tambien"? 
Agradeceria mucho un poco de ayuda en la traduccion!
saludos


----------



## jester.

Tienes razón: "würde mich freuen" significa me gustaría/me agradaría.

La segunda frase significa más bien: "Me gustaría oír de ti" o "Me gustaría tener noticias tuyas".

"Anregen" es un poquito difícil de traducir. Mi diccionario me propone "estimular" pero esto no me convence mucho. Quizá alguien tenga une mejor idea...


Creo que ahora podrías intentar de traducir todo el texto. ¿Qué te parece? Si precisas de más ayuda, dímelo.


----------



## Aurin

"Anregen" würde ich in diesem Zusammenhang mit "iniciar" übersetzen, beziehungsweise "wieder anregen" mit "reiniciar".
Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist "animar".


----------



## jester.

Aurin said:


> "Anregen" würde ich in diesem Zusammenhang mit "iniciar" übersetzen, beziehungsweise "wieder anregen" mit "reiniciar".
> Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist "animar".



Muy buenas sugerencias.


----------



## joyisima85

Aurin said:


> &quot;Anregen&quot; würde ich in diesem Zusammenhang mit &quot;iniciar&quot; übersetzen, beziehungsweise &quot;wieder anregen&quot; mit &quot;reiniciar&quot;.
> Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist &quot;animar&quot;.


 
Te agradezco la auyda pero como estoy intentando aprender alemán no he entendido nada de tu respuesta...Si alguien me puede echar un cable con el resto del texto  (en español) me haria muy feliz!saludos


----------



## jester.

¿Qué quieres decir exactamente con "echar un cable"? Porque, normalmente, en este foro animamos a la gente para que intente a traducir algo sin que los demás hagan una traducción completa.


----------



## Aurin

joyisima85 said:


> Te agradezco la auyda pero como estoy intentando aprender alemán no he entendido nada de tu respuesta...Si alguien me puede echar un cable con el resto del texto (en español) me haria muy feliz!saludos


 Si te refieres a mi respuesta:
En este contexto se puede traducir „anregen“ con iniciar o sea „wieder anregen“ con „reiniciar“. Otra posibilidad de traducción es “animar”.


----------



## Dudu678

jester. said:


> ¿Qué quieres decir exactamente con "echar un cable"? Porque, normalmente, en este foro animamos a la gente para que intente a traducir algo sin que los demás hagan una traducción completa.


Es cierto, pero siempre hay excepciones. Yo me suelo portar "bien" cuando veo que la persona no lo pide para salir de un apuro (trabajo, deberes) y quitarse obligaciones de encima, sino que lo hace por algo más personal. Especialmente si sabe poco del idioma no me importa.

Así que lo voy a intentar, pero que todos los que realmente hablan alemán que me digan algo en cuanto me equivoque, teniendo en cuenta que la hago muy libre:

_Quería retomar un poco el contacto contigo...
Me gustaría saber de ti (aunque sólo sea leyéndote) y no tener que andar siempre leyendo mensajes SMS.
Muchos saludos.

_


----------



## jester.

Dudu678 said:


> Es cierto, pero siempre hay excepciones. Yo me suelo portar "bien" cuando veo que la persona no lo pide para salir de un apuro (trabajo, deberes) y quitarse obligaciones de encima, sino que lo hace por algo más personal. Especialmente si sabe poco del idioma no me importa.



No es que no quiera ayudar, pero especialmente si una persona sólo sabe poco del idioma le doy la oportunidad de aprender algo


----------



## Dudu678

jester. said:


> No es que no quiera ayudar, pero especialmente si una persona sólo sabe poco del idioma le doy la oportunidad de aprender algo


Sí, llevas razón en eso, pero todo depende de la circunstancia. Para cosas así más personales y "urgentes" ayudo en lo que puedo con placer, siempre que no me parezca un abuso.


----------

